# Dalbello Panterra 120 ski boots



## granite (Nov 2, 2014)

I will be trying these boots on with the id liners this week.  I did a prelim fit last week with the regular liners.  I liked the boot at the prelim fit.  Has anyone any additional info or thoughts on this boot?  The reviews question the durability of the plastic lever parts that engage the walking mode.   The reviews also state that it's a good boot for wider feet.  I don't really have a wide foot, but they felt really good and snub when I tried them on, I didn't have to buckle them down at all for a snug feeling fit.  I took the liners out and my toes go right to the end.  I put my foot inside the shell and there was just about the perfect space at the heel area with my toes just touching the front of the boot.  It features are similar to the Krypton KR2.  Anyone ski these boots?


----------



## bigbog (Nov 2, 2014)

I wanted to try it on but Rodger's Lincoln(NH) shop is the closest with my size + I can get away with my slower Hawx 90s to enable a softer snow ski purchase...  Appears like it's a good shape for my wider forefoot + higher instep...


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 6, 2014)

These boots have a VVF ( variable volume fit ) The last is adjustable between 100-102. 

The just bought the Lupo SP ID. The last is 98mm. Uses metal instead of plastic for the hike mode switch. I have not skied them yet.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 6, 2014)

I have the Panterra 120 ID.  I have put them on at home, and in the shop but have not skied them yet.  I did not cook the new liners that came with them yet.  I just pulled my intuition's out of my old boots for now.

I plan on skiing them on Monday so we will see.  The boots they are replacing is a Dalbello Boss with intuition liners.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 7, 2014)

I ahve this boot also with the id liner....have not used but man they sure feel good on my foot and im not an easy fit


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 7, 2014)

How does an adjustable  last work with a molded liner?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 8, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> How does an adjustable  last work with a molded liner?



Seems to work pretty well. I have the boot set at the 102 setting. I can definatly feel it when I narrow them up.


----------



## granite (Nov 11, 2014)

I did purchase these boots with the id liner, they feel like a perfect fit.  The plastic lever for walk mode is a concern and at least one review of the boot also mentions this.  We will see how it holds up.  Paired the new boots with 187 cm Blizzard Brahma, Atomic STH16 bindings (metal housing) not plastic that can split, crack or break for someone my size.  I'm ready to rip!


----------

